# I have a clean slate!



## Chris (Jan 11, 2015)

So my new to me house is closing escrow in a few days and the first project will be getting the garage done before I fill it with crap. Right now It is a 3+ car garage, it is four car wide but only three doors and a small shop area. It is stick built and the inside is just studs at the moment. Before I insulate and drywall I want to run everything I could want in the walls. So far my list is as follows.

Run 20 amp power every four to six feet along all walls.
Recessed LED or Florescent lighting.
Run copper air lines wherever I need or want.
Cabinets and storage (I hate shelving and don't want to see my crap)
Epoxy coat Floors
Drywall and insulate.

What am I missing that I could potentially want in there? Besides a lift.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 11, 2015)

What about HVAC? And a beer fridge. And a urinal? And a big comfy couch. A big screen TV. And WiFi...

And a lift.


----------



## Chris (Jan 11, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> What about HVAC? And a beer fridge. And a urinal? And a big comfy couch. A big screen TV. And WiFi...
> 
> And a lift.



No HVAC, thought about it but if its that hot I'll stay in the house and drink beer.

It will have a kegerator and also a beer fridge (no need to mention those)
Urinal? I am on about 5 acres, anywhere you go is a urinal.

Going to wire it for TV but have never used the one in my current garage, only the radio.

Wifi, yes wireless from the house.

Was thinking a utility sink to wash up?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 11, 2015)

Chris said:


> No HVAC, thought about it but if its that hot I'll stay in the house and drink beer.
> 
> It will have a kegerator and also a beer fridge (no need to mention those)
> Urinal? I am on about 5 acres, anywhere you go is a urinal.
> ...



Sink is a great idea. I have one in the basement and a full bath. It come in handy after cutting grass, working on stuff.

What about some ceiling fans?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 11, 2015)

Can you open it up and add another garage door?


----------



## havasu (Jan 11, 2015)

A sofa for when I pass out from drinking all your Coors Light?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 11, 2015)

I would open the end under the gable end, tractors, trailers and the sort


----------



## joecaption (Jan 12, 2015)

Not a great idea to be using copper for air lines.
Way to expensive.
When it oxidizes on the inside that green slime with blow right though a filter, and the copper oxide will react with any dissimilar metal it comes in contact with.
Use black iron instead. Any filter will catch what little bit of rust that comes though.
Making the main runs over size will act as storage and give you far more available CFM. 
Almost always when I see DIY installed air lines there run as if they where working with water, not air. 
This is the proper way to run air lines.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...ign&qpvt=compressed+air+line+design&FORM=IGRE


----------



## nealtw (Jan 12, 2015)

Dedicated outlets for things like compressors and beer fridges.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 12, 2015)

If you have water for a sink go for a shower also.


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2015)

Ceiling fans at a maybe, will have to see how much head room I have.


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2015)

Thought about another garage door. Not sure if I want it or if I like the shop area.

Mark you will have to settle for bud light and a stool. Couches take up to much room.


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2015)

No need to open the gable, down the road I plan on building an RV garage that will attach to this one.

I have all the copper I would need at work so it is free to me. I will look into using iron but in my area we don't have much for moisture so I will have to see if it benefits me enough.

Don't think I would use a shower if it were there.


----------



## havasu (Jan 12, 2015)

What type of flooring does it have? Concrete? Make sure you put padded carpet where my stool is at because I need something soft to fall on.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 12, 2015)

Pex works good for air.


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2015)

What kind of fittings for the pec? Never dealt with it.

Mark I can put a dog bed by your stool if that helps?


----------



## havasu (Jan 12, 2015)

That will work!


----------



## nealtw (Jan 12, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lod9Y2z2uWU[/ame]


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 12, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> What about HVAC? And a beer fridge. And a urinal? And a big comfy couch. A big screen TV. And WiFi...
> 
> And a lift.



Wait... a dog bed for the local inebriated help... and nothing for the Oldog...:

I have open shelves , pegboard and wall hanging equipment..only so I can find where something is. If it had doors,, I would be opening them all the time to see whats inside, even when I do know what's in them, there is always something I'm missing.
I just keep it really organized, and hang clean drop cloths over the shelves when we have gatherings.
Sounds great though.. always fun doing your first set up.
I would install the large beam now for pulling those engines..


----------



## Chris (Jan 21, 2015)

Started electrical...

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1421895318.047537.jpg


----------



## nealtw (Jan 21, 2015)

The chair and beer bottle tell us a lot.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 21, 2015)

Probably means havasu was there...


----------



## Chris (Jan 21, 2015)

Glad I didn't take a picture the other direction. You'd really see what we were doing.


Really my back is jacked so I was sitting in a chair pointing fingers for my buddy to work.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 21, 2015)

So much like when you"re working.


----------



## havasu (Jan 22, 2015)

Although that does look like my chair, the beer certainly is not. I drink domestic skunk pizz, Coor's Light to be exact. 

I put an offer on a new house myself today. Hopefully, I will be just like Chris, except with my empty pockets, I'll actually be doing the work.


----------



## Chris (Jan 22, 2015)

What are you trying to say about my domestic piss bud light?

I do most of my own work except I have been so busy and getting into car accidents that I had to ask for help.

I have two of my employees doing some grading and cleaning up the property as well.

Mark where's the house at?


----------



## havasu (Jan 22, 2015)

The house I'm looking at is in Upland, about 1/2 mile south of the Home Depot on Campus Ave and the 210 freeway. 

Chris, please pm me the address of your house so I can Google it.


----------



## Chris (Jan 25, 2015)

Got a bunch of electrical done this weekend and hung most of the lights. So far I am extremely happy with the results just wish I was done.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1422238256.499251.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1422238267.924365.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1422238279.375421.jpg


----------



## havasu (Jan 25, 2015)

Damn, I'm really jealous.


----------



## Chris (Jan 26, 2015)

For the first time ever I just love being home. It's like being on vacation here.


----------



## Chris (Feb 1, 2015)

Garage is getting closer to done.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1422803352.475024.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1422803437.054734.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1422803447.160808.jpg


----------



## havasu (Feb 1, 2015)

What a great job. I really like the recessed fluorescent lights. Is epoxy flooring in your future?


----------



## Chris (Feb 1, 2015)

Yeah as soon as it is textured and painted I will do the epoxy before cabinets go in. It's been a much longer process than planned even with a bunch of help. Doesn't help that I can't lift much of anything right now either. My father in law is coming down today to give me a hand taping and mudding.


----------



## frodo (Feb 1, 2015)

I am soooooo. jealous.   great job


----------



## Chris (Feb 1, 2015)

Getting closer.

Sold the charger today, got an offer I didn't refuse.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1422850364.189706.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1422850375.739849.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1422850384.744489.jpg


----------



## susan-j (Feb 3, 2015)

Drooling over the possibilities!


----------



## Chris (Feb 3, 2015)

Almost ready for texture.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1423016540.437761.jpg


----------



## Chris (Feb 4, 2015)

About to spray, wish me luck. Been working my father in law like a Hebrew slave.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1423096070.563337.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1423096080.831552.jpg


----------



## Chris (Feb 5, 2015)

Blah blah blah picture.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1423118375.601936.jpg


----------



## havasu (Feb 5, 2015)

Don't get texture on my bed please.


----------



## Chris (Feb 5, 2015)

Textured and primed. Ready for paint.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1423161703.563071.jpg


----------



## nealtw (Feb 5, 2015)

You keep that and we are going to think you know what you are doing.


----------



## mako1 (Feb 5, 2015)

joecaption said:


> Not a great idea to be using copper for air lines.
> Way to expensive.
> When it oxidizes on the inside that green slime with blow right though a filter, and the copper oxide will react with any dissimilar metal it comes in contact with.
> Use black iron instead. Any filter will catch what little bit of rust that comes though.
> ...


 A agree with using metal lines other than copper.Larger lines will not give you more CFM.A larger tank will not give you more CFM.They will give you  more air storage. which will equate to less cyceling of your compressor.The only way to get more CFM is to buy a larger compressor which puts out more CFM .


----------



## frodo (Feb 5, 2015)

....................


----------



## frodo (Feb 5, 2015)

I have plumbed 6 oil change stations and I have no idea how many maintenance sheds with engineered approved plans calling for 1/2'' copper air lines.   there is absolutely nothing wrong with useing copper.    


make sure  it is cleaned after installing. 

clean it by blowing it out.  GET IT??

if you have access to cheap copper/ free copper,  go for it

use unistrut and unistrut clamps to secure to wall

you did put wood in them walls to screw stuff to ?


----------



## havasu (Feb 5, 2015)

My house, which I just gave to the ex, also had copper air lines. I loved it and would have no problem doing this again if it was in my own garage.


----------



## Chris (Feb 5, 2015)

Got it painted and floors epoxied

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1423184138.892434.jpg


Gonna take a couple weeks off of it to work on my old house to rent it out.


----------



## havasu (Feb 5, 2015)

looks great Chris


----------



## Chris (Feb 6, 2015)

Could use another coat of paint but I cheaped out and saved the 150 bucks. 

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1423199311.551771.jpg


----------



## frodo (Feb 6, 2015)

I like your out door light sconces.


----------



## Chris (Feb 6, 2015)

Costco led dusk til dawn 37 bucks each.


----------



## Chris (Feb 6, 2015)

Three weeks ago.
View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1423282401.469365.jpg


Two weeks ago.
View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1423282428.701182.jpg


Today.
View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1423282463.184577.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1423282475.399388.jpg


Tomorrow I will fill it with junk from the old garage but I am still far from done.


----------



## Chris (Feb 28, 2015)

Finally got to installing my cabinets.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1425178201.282259.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1425178220.143689.jpg


----------



## kok328 (Feb 28, 2015)

Tv & fridge & you got a pretty sweet man cave there.


----------



## Chris (Feb 28, 2015)

Tv, fridge and kegorator are there but not set up yet.


----------



## havasu (Feb 28, 2015)

Umm, where is my bed?


----------



## Chris (Mar 1, 2015)

Working on your bed.

Did some more work today.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1425265648.632459.jpg


----------



## mmb617 (Mar 2, 2015)

It would be impossible for me to do any work in that garage. It's too nice, I couldn't stand to get it dirty.


----------

